# Help



## Lisa2804 (Mar 26, 2019)

My son was diagnosed with type 1 on Thursday 21st March his 16th birthday !! Today we had a meeting at school with his diabetic nurse were we worked out his care plan. He stayed for the rest of the day on picking him up from school which I don’t normally do he was in such a down mood the simple of questions and I had my head bitten off. We arrived home and he’s basically flew in to such a rage and stormed out his parting words  ‘ I’ve got my stuff so don’t worry ‘ I’m in tears and don’t know what to do. I knew something like was bound to happen but it’s so hard to take.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2019)

Mmmmm ……

Could be anything …… OK so I've got something wrong with me and my mom and dad have been treating it like I'm going to die or something - well that's silly old buggers like them - so I'll just go along with it to humour them.

MY GOD!! - now they're interfering with MY life with MY mates and causing a humungous great fuss at school and arranging stuff between themselves and even not asking ME whether I wanted them to or not.

Now all my mates (in truth by no means all if even it was his actual mates) are demanding to know why I think I'm different (maybe the odd comment inferring to the slightly paranoid teenager he must have committed eg underage sex crimes/mass murder to involve that sort of meeting before 'the authorities' allowed him back on the hallowed premises - what the hell did you do and was that other woman we've never seen before a plain clothes police lady or what? )

Maybe teachers were being nice to him (or even nasty) but anyway ie treating him DIFFERENT?

Maybe all this 'unnecessary stuff' has entered a crack so it's just hitting him like the proverbial ton of bricks that it is SERIOUS?  And HE'S got to cope with it, FOR EVER?

It's scary when it happens to an adult (like Billy as a parent) it was three days in when one of the nurses came to my bed with my insulin and syringe, as I thought to do my jab like the two previous days - but no she said it was time I learned to do this myself - which yes OK I knew I'd have to but it was a surprise so I did it.  And I said I was glad I'd one it and Brenda next door to me said I was brilliant and that she'd die if she had to do that and I immediately replied Well I'd die if I didn't Bren! and laughed, so she did - and then I rushed to the loo, burst into tears and sobbed.

If it was that frightening for me aged 22 married and voting in elections, paying mortgage, rates blah blah so, apparently, adult - what's it like for him?

Wherever he's rushed off to - I sincerely hope it's somewhere he can 'just be normal' for a bit.

Hugs all round and please can you be 'normal' too and just give a passing 'You OK' or whatever your usual greeting is.  He'll be wanting his tea soon!


----------



## Lisa2804 (Mar 26, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Mmmmm ……
> 
> Could be anything …… OK so I've got something wrong with me and my mom and dad have been treating it like I'm going to die or something - well that's silly old buggers like them - so I'll just go along with it to humour them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa2804 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks I’m sure it’s most of the above i new something had to give because he’s handled it so well so far. I’m trying not to treat him differently but he’s my baby ( I know he’s 16 ) hopefully he’ll be home soon.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi Lisa. I’m afraid this was going to happen eventually. I don’t wish to be the bearer of bad news, but it will probably happen again in the future. The best thing you can do is give him the space and opportunity to let off steam when he needs to. Don’t take anything he says personally, it’s the diabetes talking, not him. My biggest concern would be if anyone at school said anything to him.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2019)

And me, @Bronco Billy - when we were kids I'd NEVER have told my mom I was being bullied - she obviously had no idea whatever of how nasty, what vicious tongues clicques of girls could have then and still can have.  She always said anything untoward that happened to either of us must have been our fault so clearly our problem to sort it out ourselves.  We have 2 daughters 6 granddaughters one grandson and 4 greats hence I kind of 'get it' even though I'm not closely involved like parents are.

Were/are boys the same Billy?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago a Lecturer told me that I was the most positive person she had ever met ! She teaches Drs & meets some clever young students. I would love to be able to talk with T1 kids & encourage them. Good luck but at times its not easy


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 27, 2019)

trophywench said:


> And me, @Bronco Billy - when we were kids I'd NEVER have told my mom I was being bullied - she obviously had no idea whatever of how nasty, what vicious tongues clicques of girls could have then and still can have.  She always said anything untoward that happened to either of us must have been our fault so clearly our problem to sort it out ourselves.  We have 2 daughters 6 granddaughters one grandson and 4 greats hence I kind of 'get it' even though I'm not closely involved like parents are.
> 
> Were/are boys the same Billy?




Fortunately, I’ve no experience, but I would imagine boys are less bitchy and more direct in their bullying.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2019)

GCSEs, Diabetes, change, ....
Lots to deal with for him, and therefore for you.

It will get easier for all of you, and I am glad that we can be here for you in the mean time.


----------



## Lisa2804 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for your reply’s we’ve had a tough couple of days Zachs best mate from school took his own life at the weekend so not only has he to come to terms with having T1 he now has to deal with loosing a best mate he basically feels like his world is crashing down around him.
 I am scared to death of what is going through his head at the moment but we have an amazing support system and what ever help he needs he’ll get. 
On a better note he seems to be handling his T1 pretty well to say we’re not even 2 wks in. 
Thanks for listening x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 2, 2019)

That's completely sheeeet Lisa.  

Just {{{Hugs}}} for everyone here.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 2, 2019)

so sorry to hear this, Lisa.  What a rubbish time for you and Zach.  Looks like the diabetes will be taking a back seat for a while - I would not stress the small stuff like the odd high etc.  Zach will have loads of time to think about the diabetes in the future.  It will be impossible to work out if and when he gets angry or upset, whether it's to do with the crap going on around him, his feelings about the D, or physiological response to high blood sugar, so I guess it will be a case of suck it and see.  I was wrongly diagnosed Type 2 and went around for 6 months with very high bs and my moods were all over the place.  I would shout at my kids until my voice was hoarse for no real reason - it was scary as I am normally quite chilled.  Best of luck with everything and keep in touch


----------

